# Alabama ASA state scores!



## BigJR (Jul 29, 2013)

1  
Below are the results for the State Championship. (Name, ASA #, Score, # 12s)
All plaques and checks that were not picked up at the end of the Championship will be available at the New Breed Archery Booth at the Classic next weekend. Please try to get by there Friday to pick them up before everything gets hectic. Thanks to everyone who came out an shot!
Open A
Robbie Rollins: 27520	300	7
David Hasty: 17336	293	7
Dwight McCay: 70824	291	7
Richard Brown: 24527	289	7
Chris Earnest: 25793	272	2
Jason Garrison: 34614	269	3
Open B
Michael Phillips: 33724	310	8
Jesse Wilhelm: 27461	301	6
Keith Thomas: 70341	300	9
Patrick Crocker: 33914	300	4
Russell Crowe: 37989	295	9
Larry Dilworth Jr.: 26274	295	9
Wesley Hicks: 34039	287	5
Jackie Brooks: 11341	285	4
Ben Cox: 37490	284	3
Derick Hicks: 39960	283	10
James Hornbuckle: 36894	282	4
Tim Ryan: 33169	274	2
Ken Staton: 38294	273	2
Jason Whisenant: 39833	266	4
Robert Whisenant: New	249	2
Kevin Ivey: 36516	238	2
Unlimited
Scottie Arrington: 32118	270	4
Larry Dilworth: 26273	257	3
Women's Open A
Robin Green: 19983	266	6
Women's Open B
Renee Hornbuckle: 37231	292	6
Marisa Futral: 30700	283	7
Amanda Adams: 38473	276	5
Women's Hunter
Lori Hester: 21892	272	2
Cassee Bush: 40050	264	1
Janet Knight: 37982	254	3
Connie Sefcik: New	254	4
Romona Wallace: 39839	244	2
Janet S. Wright: 8352	229	3
Courtney Barger: 40062	228	0
Janice McGregor: 38002	223	3
Lauren Hunt: 38678	209	2
Katie Heath: 30257	165	0
Open C
Allen Stokes: 33574	305	9
Cole Bannister: 38078	302	6
Greg Anderson: 37257	288	5
DeWayne Moland: New	285	5
Rodney Smith: 31489	285	6
Chris Green: 21435	281	5
Reggie Darden: 37993	275	3
D J Rickman: New	275	4
Mike West: 38523	265	3
Kitt Pettus: 31246	265	5
Gordon Williams: 38916	265	3
Alvin Brewster: 37867	249	0
Jonathan Friday: 20133	249	1
Hunter
David Parson: 70657	292	6
Danny Hall: 14004	286	4
Keith Garrison: 34633	276	4
William Bolden: 35438	274	3
Brandon Gowan: 16132	272	4
Guy Bundy: 21509	263	3
Maxie Kizzire: 39959	261	2
Chester Suttle: 36142	260	3
Robert Wallace: 39838	260	0
Mark Hall: New	 251	2
Bobby Hyde: New	249	1
David Leon Roberts: 39985	247	3
Keith Wright: 7447	243	4
Garrett Mason: 39804	230	0
Bow Novice
Brian Shultz: 37661	310	5
Matthew Williams: 39095	300	3
Chris Wilbanks: 40041	299	9
Cameron Mitchell: 39994	298	11
Jamie McCay: 24674	297	6
Donald Reaves: 40060	292	6
Bob Hughes: 40038	292	4
Trevor Hallmark: New	292	2
Obie Overstreet: New	292	1
Jeremey Crocker: 38999	291	4
Darin Phillips: New	288	5
Lee Hulsey : 38817	288	7
Brent Wilbanks: 38133	287	6
Isaac Smith: 38010	287	3
Eric Dills: 31226	286	3
Ross McGlaughn: 16976	284	2
Jordan Hunt: 39242	283	4
Curtis McGregor: 38001	279	1
Jimmy Taylor: 39869	279	2
Brandon Sivley: 40097	278	4
John Green: 40056	278	2
Shane Parris: 40064	270	4
Kevin Phillips: 39556	270	1
Jamie Myrick: 39992	268	1
Mike Dunn: 39021	266	2
Jayson Byrd: 39950	266	2
Anthony Letson: 36724	264	4
David Heptinstall: 29861	264	5
David Howse: 37256	258	2
Philip Sefcik: New	256	2
Kevin Greenhill: New	247	1
Brett Reaves: 40058	245	5
Grady (Cole) Byrd: 39949	244	2
Jordan Williams: 38919	 `244	2
Burt Brewer: 38151	242	2
Jamie Hill: 39807	235	1
Bobby Aday: New	234	0
Paul Barbee: 38408	212	2
Young Adult Pins
Jonathan Walker: 38091	232	4
Youth Pins
Cody Greenhill: New	244	1
Kacen Williams: 39097	195	0
Traditional
Robbin Black: 14084	223	1
Anthony Parker: New	205	0
Garry Wingo: 10851	178	0
Harold Honeycutt: 24195	177	1
Youth Boys 13-14
Gavin King: 16213	293	5
Austin Stokes: 36137	273	5
Andy Bond: 38526	238	4
Matthew Burns: 38136	234	2
Jacob Whisenant: New	222	3
Wes Ellard: 38092	175	0
Semi Pro
Andy Doss: 15325	320	12
Jessie Howard: 4593	297	8
Patrick Gray: 19728	280	7
Super Senior 60 & Older
Robert Holcomb: 21759	305	11
James Daniel: 22374	293	7
Barry Henderson: 70248	277	5
Ricky Selvage: 26444	273	2
Ricky Martin: 32234	262	3
Gary Ray: 70614	257	2
John Champion: 70192	233	2
Fletcher Ray: 992	229	1
Senior Open 50 & Older
Perry Hughes: 9285	295	9
Tim Kohlenberg: 14087	284	5
Randy Green: 19982	279	3
Leldon Futral: 2475	277	5
Bennett (Bubba) Browder: 38066	276	4
Charles Hunt: 950	273	6
David Turner: 14390	268	3
Wayne Selvage: 21402	259	3
Junior Eagle 6-8
Camden White: 38851	294	5
Dylan Fikes: New	292	7
Danielle Chapman: 40059	239	4
Taylor Hulsey: 38820	226	2
Mason Crowe: 37989	174	0
Boog Williams: 39098	107	0
Connor Sivley: 40098	65	0
Women's Known 40
Christina (Chris) Wingo: 10850	292	4
Eagle 9-10
David Stokes: 36138	285	3
Senior Masters 68 & Older
Lamar Pettit: 8679	276	5
R. E. Smith: 70024	274	4
Jimmy Bratton: 4406	265	4
Roy Pope: 26445	264	2
Joe Brazier: 8363	236	1
Men's Known 45
Shane Bates: 1183	310	9
Bradd Parker: 39821	298	10
John Nickell: 17862	298	6
John Allen: 30391	297	7
Patrick S. Sinal: 26795	288	8
Ken Massengill: 36140	280	6
Michael Stewart: 15147	263	3
Mike Hester: 21891	253	2
Senior Eagle 11-12
Jacob Wilburn: 37736	299	7
Tyler Mitchell: 40046	245	3
Jonathon Green: 40057	216	1
Makayla Barger: 40063	167	2
J T Barbee: 38409	158	2
Youth Girls 13-14
Mary Wilson: 39479	211	1
Young Adult 15 -18
Hunter Hobby: 16136	300	6
BHA, Secretary - bowhuntersofalabama@gmail.com - 205.296.3773


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 29, 2013)

David thanks for posting the scores.


----------



## BigJR (Jul 30, 2013)

Sure thing! You guys know ill do my best to keep up with everything!


----------

